# buckmaster???



## mutey78 (Apr 9, 2003)

hey,
i got work from monday till friday around 4pm or so.. will be in park rapids redoing the runway lights. wont get back till fri..
so if you wanna go to the river and have a lure fight or sumthin that weekend, let me know..

later,
jeremy


----------

